# Win an EPS Custom Slingshot !!!



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Here is your opportunity to win an EPS.

You will shoot an aluminum can at 20 yards, taking 20 shots. This must be video-taped and posted on YouTube. *I must see you taking 20 long paces from the target*, and you must state your name and that you are about to shoot for a chance to win an Element Pocket Slingshot from Performance Catapults. He/she that gets the most hits will win. If there is a tie, there will have to be a shoot-off. *Link your videos to this thread*. Your videos will be scrutinized for authenticity. This is a value of over $90.00 including shipping.

The contest starts immediately and will end on Friday August 27th and midnight EST.

- shoot at an aluminum can
- 20 yards
- 20 shots
- video taped and posted to youtube
- state your name (screen name or just first name)
- state you are shooting to win an Element Pocket Slingshot from Performance Catapults.
- Starts immediately and ends on August 27th.
- Tie results in a shoot-off

Happy Plinking and Good Luck!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Ooooo Im in like Flynn!

Got to line up 20 cans..going to have to start drinking some pop this week


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I am in as well. I wont win but it will be fun trying!!!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

A little clarification...1 can, 20 shots.

You will want to make sure that each hit can be audibly/visually validated.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a 5 liter Grolsch beer can. May I use that?

Just kidding, but I think it would be wise to specify the size of can to use.

Henry


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Just a regular pop, soda can. Not the new, tall energy drink size. Preferrably hanging from a string.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Henry in Panama said:


> I have a 5 liter Grolsch beer can. May I use that?
> 
> Just kidding, but I think it would be wise to specify the size of can to use.
> 
> Henry


How 'bout a 55 gallon oil drum? It's technically sort of a "can."









I'm thinking just a standard aluminum soft drink can is what he has in mind. Of course, I think soda cans are slightly different sizes depending on where you are.









D'oh! Beat me to it!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

12 ounce aluminum can. You're more than welcome to use a smaller can if you desire.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Do I have to use a slingshot ?


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

This is a slingshot forum...you must use a slingshot.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Performance Catapults said:


> This is a slingshot forum...you must use a slingshot.


Pfft! Well, I might as well put the shotgun away. So much for that idea...


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Performance Catapults said:


> This is a slingshot forum...you must use a slingshot.


Does my slingshot crossbows qualify?

(Just kidding, I would never do that - but my hit rate would be pretty good).


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm in









A good way to test my butterfly style









just need to empty my sd card, and find a way to hold the cam


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

No slingbows please, must be a traditional forked slingshot.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice! Do you mean 18,2m? I think torsten will win !


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Frodo said:


> Nice! Do you mean 18,2m?


I'm not certain of the metric conversion, but 20* long *paces or a tape measure (60') will suffice.









This is a distance that I practice from alot, so I will be able to tell from sound, if the distance is legit.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Alas I have nowhere to shoot 20m (not that I'd stand a chance of beating you lot).


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

I am out as well I have no place for this shooting. If you would do this in September I would be in .







How about a quater of a can from 8 meters lol???


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

If it was recorded like this would it count? Me shooting at 20 yards.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> If it was recorded like this would it count? Me shooting at 20 yards.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=FEmPCM3S47Q


I would move your backstop away from the can a bit, so that a bounce-back doesn't sound like a legit hit. It sounded and looked like one of those was a bounce-back hit. Or...use no backstop at all. Make it as easily as possible for me and others to count your hits.

Your distance looked and sounded legit, but I do want to see everyone pace off their distance. Other than that, the angle and footage will work.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> If it was recorded like this would it count? Me shooting at 20 yards.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=FEmPCM3S47Q


I would move your backstop away from the can a bit, so that a bounce-back doesn't sound like a legit hit. It sounded and looked like one of those was a bounce-back hit. Or...use no backstop at all. Make it as easily as possible for me and others to count your hits.

Your distance looked and sounded legit, but I do want to see everyone pace off their distance. Other than that, the angle and footage will work.
[/quote]

The third shot sounded like a hit but was not. Ok I will pace out on my video and I will not use the backstop. Thanks!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Remember, pace off your distance, then state who you are and that you are shooting for an Element Pocket Slingshot from Performance Catapults. Then start shooting. This eliminates anyone from starting a video mid-stream, during a period of consistent hits.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> Remember, pace off your distance, then state who you are and that you are shooting for an Element Pocket Shooter from Performance Catapults. Then start shooting. This eliminates anyone from starting a video mid-stream, during a period of consistent hits.


Absolutely.I edited the video to post when I was hitting lol. Out of 20 shots i predict to only hit 5-6 times. But hey maybe not.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Just bumping this topic back to the top so everyone has a chance to see it.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Should it be a hanging can or could the can be fixed, for example with two or three strings. 
Or fixed on the ground, limb,tree or something else?
It`s sometimes a bit windy when I shoot outdoors...
Btw, this is a really nice challenge and it is absolutely worthwhile to join!

Regards


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

It can be fixed or hanging. Just be sure that each hit can be accounted for, on the video.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, that`s a fast reply - thanks!

Ok, hope I will have the time to make a vid!!

Regards


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Did a practice run today. Shot exactly what I predicted. Only got 6 out of 20 shots. I hope I do a little better when I record this weekend. And I really hope I dont do worse.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay, what limitations are there concerning aiming hardware? 
Laser okay? Or how about fiber optic, red-dot or aimpoint type systems?

Also, you might need to have the ammo shown as it's loaded for each shot... ie. as shooting a whole bunch of bbs with each pull will make contact a lot more often than a single projectile.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Okay, what limitations are there concerning aiming hardware?
> Laser okay? Or how about fiber optic, red-dot or aimpoint type systems?
> 
> Also, you might need to have the ammo shown as it's loaded for each shot... ie. as shooting a whole bunch of bbs with each pull will make contact a lot more often than a single projectile.


Bill, sorry I missed this post.

I will have to say no to laser, as most members do not use this. However, fiber optic or any mounted aiming hardware sights are fine.

**Remember to have your videos posted by midnight EST on the 27th. That is this coming Friday night.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Waw! Shooting at 20 yards a soda can is pretty hard.








Hope i can put my vid before tommorow


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok, as i don't know if i will have the time to make another try, this is my "not so" glorious attempt


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

And please, don't laugh too loud at my french accent


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice video!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice video Joseph! I counted 4 hits. I believe the 2nd hit grazed the can, but that is a hit. Great job with timing the swing of the can on a few of those hits as well.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks, i'm glad that you enjoy it. I made it during my lunch time, near my office, and it was not easy alone


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Jim,

Can this giveaway be extended for a few days more. My camcorder is acting up again. I'll just get something like Flip Video. I'd like to enter this..atleast try.

Peresh.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Peresh,

If no-one had posted their video, I would have no problem extending it a few more days. I don't think it would be fair to extend it now that there is a video entry. Sorry.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Does it have to be a direct strike, or can a clip be counted?


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Clips, swipes and grazes are hits as long as they can be verified, like the one Joseph had on his 2nd hit.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

No problem I understand Jim. I'll try my best if I can do it.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

joseph_curwen said:


> Ok, as i don't know if i will have the time to make another try, this is my "not so" glorious attempt :blush:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAWiJR61E2Q


Shorten the twine to about six inches it will settle quicker and will not be moving when you try and hit it.Unfortunately I will not be participating because of space and lousy weather here in england.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

It was a cold and rainy morning here in North Germany. But still ok for biking in the woods and a little shooting session!!

This is my video of the shooting session. Have fun - I had some!!






Regards
Torsten


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Good job torsten!









9 hits according to me, almost 50%, very impressive!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Cannot view that link on my phone. But I will see it when I get home.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice shots Rob!


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

torsten said:


> It was a cold and rainy morning here in North Germany. But still ok for biking in the woods and a little shooting session!!
> 
> This is my video of the shooting session. Have fun - I had some!!
> 
> ...


torsten, how did you attached your can for not moving this way?


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

torsten said:


> It was a cold and rainy morning here in North Germany. But still ok for biking in the woods and a little shooting session!!
> 
> This is my video of the shooting session. Have fun - I had some!!
> 
> ...


I counted 9 hits as well. Excellent!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=xhWifCmbngI
> 
> Know I cant win cos torsten has already beaten me but I was so pleased to actualy hit the can that I posted my vid anyways. Well done torsten.


Nice shooting Rob, I counted 5 hits. I'm pretty sure you skimmed the can on that one hit.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Seems to be a european contest ;-)

Thanks for the comments! 
I had just only a bit more luck I guess!

@ Joseph

The can is fixed with 3 strings. One on each side and one on the bottom.

Good shooting Rob and Joseph!!

I`m looking foreward to this evening. Think a few more will take part...

Regards Torsten


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

16 hours remaining. Lets see some more contestants.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> 16 hours remaining. Lets see some more contestants.


I have a video. Only got 4 hits so I am already out of the competition. I will post anyway though.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is my go at the Element Pocket Slingshot Contest.

I'll have to work on nerves and concentration being in a contest and on video. I'm marginally satisfied, seeing Torsten only got 9 with less than perfect circumstances.

Good Job Torsten !!!

My link


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

wow rayshot, u hit alot! good shooting


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice job Ray! I'll have to verify how many hits you got once I get home in a couple hours. Watched from my phone during some downtime at work, and it's difficult to determine every hit with the outside noise that's here.

Less than 10 hours to go, but stil plenty of time to make a video...especially those in the states and south.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is my entry into the Performance Catapults Contest.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Aaron, I just ain't very smart about using a computer. I'm learning, but not very much at a time. I guess I look like a dummy here among all these literate folk. Sorry to be so much trouble.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

I counted 12. Good job


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Way to go Smitty!!


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Okay got up and running. Hope I'm not late.

Criticize me please, I got no problems. May be I really suck at this.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I've got a video... but the internet connection is just slower than mollases in winter right now, I've been trying to get it uploaded for over the last 3 hours. So just to let you know it's done but I might have to reupload in the morning real early or something. I'm shooting at a 7.5 ounce Coke can at 66 feet with my sideshooter. I think I got 13 or 14 hits, but I can't watch it while it's uploading... Freakin annoying.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/videos?ytsession=gl0sSZJL3waOF8-_tfUYkQcIUjWMB4JFOAA6qayiReAmrYn7aK_cfPGm0GK3eYGHtu2L82GfDb2WJOLAiB_EXE7kq4GnFCjniIrogJa-wOPqSaLZjd5EFpipU6p8Kt9PiND-YfHGSH-6A4zFOv7gc-lw1M92WOwsZYagTmkDvzFDJtYhk9iCyQbUP5I7ydl6ZIuawkQUlsl5TmGoyR1oddCHDMvdvcScWBKw419I-uhWyK83JaQxi4Gcu0WBb-HRxf7hqDeNgKo9C6pfEocMT7fBI2mvK3Xxvwoe6t1AeX8KqIsqRNeDaI6vIYLFyU-PdNYpoFu0mGdQ3cpW2x66edMU65KBG_g_sk3yk9MN5PE


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, I guess I have to offer my congratulations to Smitty... I can't get the video to upload to youtube right.
Here's what I found out, my internet connection is through HughesNet satellite and there is a daily bandwidth restriction in place. I can only use 190 mb of bandwidth per day... the video is in HQ and is 146 mb, and I already watched other video, so that puts it over my limit. Even as I type this the restrictor is in place and I'm only able to surf at about dial up speed. So that's that I guess!

Next time there's a contest I'll shoot the video in a lower resolution, live and learn.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Did I win ?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking at what's been posted.. I'd say you won.

Here's my video, it's jerky, grainy and to little to see a lot of detail due to having to go through a video converter so it can be uploaded in a small enough packaged format... going from HQ 30 frames per second to wmv standard and 25 fps, it has some spots that jump a little bit... but hopefully it's enough to get an idea of the sideshooter's capabilities.










www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RNXxj4-ruo

I already know that since this wasn't posted by midnight of last night I lost... but as I said before: Live and Learn!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I think it was 12 pretty good shooting Smitty.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey guys, been really busy since last night, and even this morning. I have to head to Indianapolis for tonight's motorcycle race to work my other business. I haven't been able to watch Smitty's video. Thanks to those who participated. I will be back tonight to go over the videos again.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm just about to croak waiting for Jim to announce the winner. It would be wonderful to win one of his EPS slingshots!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

smitty, you probably won


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats to Smitty...excellent shooting bud! Even though you didn't pace off your 20 steps, I could tell you were at the correct distance. The tape helped to justify, but the sound and view verified more so. You are the winner! PM me your address so I can get your EPS in the mail tomorrow.

Bill, I'm sorry you weren't able to get your video submitted in time. I may do this again in the future, and I'm sure you will be in contention.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> my target kept moving and i never shoot at that distance and Smitty is a ringer and it was cold and i'm a big baby and ITS NOT FAIR ! I never win anything .... Well done Smitty


Funny Rob!! I got it and got a laugh out of your humor.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations Smitty!! Yeah Bill I want to see you and others take up the challenge. I think is a very motivating challenge. I am willing to offer a slingshot I have made for opportunities and fun like this.

This is good practice for the nerves for times we go to tournaments.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Congratulations Smitty!! Yeah Bill I want to see you and others take up the challenge. I think is a very motivating challenge. I am willing to offer a slingshot I have made for opportunities and fun like this.
> 
> This is good practice for the nerves for times we go to tournaments.


i would love to do a challenge like this







i didnt have time though


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Wooo Hooo ! I'm sooo happy ! Thanks for the congrats guys.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

SMITTY!!!!! Go get em Bud! You really shoot well Smitt man! Congratulations and we HAVE to find a way to get you to Alverton PA this year!!!!!!







Flatband


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Flatband ! I might be able to go next year. I'd sure like to meet everyone. I still like to watch the videos from this year.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats Smitty - YOU are da man!!
12 hits - that`s impressive! It looks very easy watching you shooting!

Nice to see many members/shooters in action! You where all great!

One of the most exciting threads!
Hope we will have some of these in the future!

Regards
Torsten


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Torsten ! I got lucky and was "in the zone" for some reason. Some days I can hit really well and some days it is a struggle. It would be lots of fun to have more video shooting too.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> Think Smitty and Torsten are being very modest and polite here. You guys are both fantastic shots. I liked to see the forum members shooting *their catapults* *!* and would also love to see more. mabee the vendors could do loads of comps for us all to enter (sorry i said that guys) but it might g
> et more vids on here. I wouldn't of done a vid just to
> show myself shooting because i'm not good enough
> to impress.


You're being modest as well. You shot good.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Smitty you is da man!! and you make it look so easy.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have my video. I didnt post because others did much better than I did. I should have shot my natural in the video instead of the hawk ... i seem to do the best with my natural. Oh well.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you very much Dayhiker and NSR, I was only telling the truth. I think hitting the target is mostly mental once the basics of slingshot kung fu are learned. Some days I can concentrate better than others. Lots of practice helps to keep muscle memory in tune, but if the mind isn't interested the target will be safe.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

smitty said:


> Thank you very much Dayhiker and NSR, I was only telling the truth. I think hitting the target is mostly mental once the basics of slingshot kung fu are learned. Some days I can concentrate better than others. Lots of practice helps to keep muscle memory in tune, but if the mind isn't interested the target will be safe.


I think you mite have missed if the wind didnt keep blowing the can about ha ha, jeff


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, the wind kept blowing my shot right where I wanted it. Ha! I really was worried about the wind while shooting, but it didn't seem to have much affect on the 3/8" steel I was shooting.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

smitty said:


> Thanks Aaron, I just ain't very smart about using a computer. I'm learning, but not very much at a time. I guess I look like a dummy here among all these literate folk. Sorry to be so much trouble.


Mate, I'm so bad with computers, when I send an e-mail, they return it through my door.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------

